# What's wrong with my system?



## PJZ71 (May 4, 2008)

Hey all,

So recently I've noticed a cycling distortion coming out of my non-functional right channel when I first get in my truck. When I turn the volume up to about 75% on a song where there's a strong signal the right channel will pop back on. Currently I've got an older eclipse HU going to an older Alpine 4-channel amp. Without getting into the guts of my gear can anyone tell me off the top of their head what they think it could be? Thanks.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

dead/dying driver on the right side.


Also, wrong forum.


----------



## PJZ71 (May 4, 2008)

Ah, my bad. I did post in the wrong place. I'll take this somewhere else.


----------



## PJZ71 (May 4, 2008)

I don't want to believe it's a dying driver : ( Their $450 focals and only a year old. Plus the woofer and tweeter both cut out. I want it to be that old alpine amp haha.


----------



## amp8888 (Dec 25, 2009)

Not to be a dark cloud, But the replies you got before is correct. 
AMP8888


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Once you get a new system to wreck , you will be all set !


----------

